# Oculus home video release on August 5th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

From the Producers of Paranormal Activity and Insidious,
The Terror Arrives on Digital HD™ July 29
and on Blu-ray™ and DVD August 5

Synopsis
Seeing is deceiving in this disturbingly original horror flick that reflects heart-stopping terror as you’ve never imagined! It’s been ten years since the lives of siblings Tim (Brenton Thwaites; Maleficent) and Kaylie Russell (Karen Gillan; “Doctor Who”) were shattered and Tim was convicted of murdering their parents. Now released from a mental institution, Tim wants to move on, but his sister has other plans. Kaylie blames their childhood nightmare on the Lasser Glass—an antique mirror with a grisly history—which she intends to destroy by any means possible, even as the mysterious entity continues to cast sinister spells on anyone who gazes into it.

Blu-ray Special Features:
● Deleted Scenes with Optional Commentary by Mike Flanagan and Trevor Macy
● Inside The Mirror: Creating Oculus
● Original Oculus 33 Minute Short Film with Optional Commentary by Mike Flanagan and Trevor Macy 
● Commentary by Mike Flanagan and Trevor Macy 
● Theatrical Trailer

Oculus Blu-ray
Street Date: August 5, 2014
Prebook Date: July 2, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen: 2.40:1
Audio: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
Subtitles: English / Spanish
Total Run Time: 104 minutes
U.S. Rating: R
Closed Captioned: Yes

Oculus DVD
Street Date: August 5, 2014
Prebook Date: July 2, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen: 2.40:1
Audio: English Dolby Digital 5.1
Subtitles: English / Spanish
Total Run Time: 104 minutes
U.S. Rating: R
Closed Captioned: Yes


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard nothing but good from this little gem, so I'm eagerly anticipating august


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Saw it at the dollar theater and it is _great _spooky entertainment!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PassingInterest said:


> Saw it at the dollar theater and it is _great _spooky entertainment!


:T


----------

